# 1.5kg beans. Free to a good home.



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

We have around 1.5kg of our Rwandan Karengera beans left. Anyone want them to roast at home? There won't be a charge but maybe their new owner might want to make a small donation to the forum.

If anyone wants them, just PM me an address and I'll get them in the post.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

These have now been taken.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> These have now been taken.


Thanks very much for these... Now roasted, rested and tasted - and certainly enjoying them, so very kind of you to just ship them out FOC.

Will certainly give you a shout when looking to buy a new batch of greens!


----------

